# My new babies Albino Kitumba Cyps



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

here they are my new albino Kitumba cyps. Hopefully I will have a few wild females for the boys here soon.
let me know what you think


----------



## frontdawg (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice. How many did you get? :thumb:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

two males.
i wish i could get some albino females but i don't have the $$$ to get any. much less find any albino females to buy


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Good luck with them. A good friend bred three OB females, raised them up, but they would never hold for longer than a day.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ya i hope the breed, there just one fish that i more than likely wont find again so hopefully i get some fry soon
well after i get a few females


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice. Can you breed the albino males with regular females? Some of the fry from each batch should be albino. Plus the regular ry will have the albino gene. Maybe they will sell for a litlle more than normal Cyp. Kitumbas.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

well considering one albino male is going for $500+. i'm sure some fry will sell for more the regular ones


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

If anyone is willing to pay $500.00 for a male, I will personally hand deliver these to their front door. These are going for $50.00 ea. @ 2" in Toronto.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

o yeahhh, their expensive alright.
furcifer, if you paid 500$ for them, return them now and come to canada :lol:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

no i never paid for them. I got them from a friend in Atlanta, he owed me some fish from a trade a while ago. the one big male is like almost 4 inches. I just ordered some wild females for them too. They truly are an amazing fish, I guess they came from Germany. And for going to Canada, I would love too.


----------



## danumber1stunnar (Apr 14, 2007)

I bought the rest of the group as far as i know its the only "group" in the us right now.

Will


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I don't get it... $500 for an albino of a fish that is normally $10 to $20 per? 
Is there something that some sees as "special" about the pinky/yellow colors?

Humans are such strange, unpredictable creatures... :lol:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

ya the ones that are $10 to $20 are like 1.25 inch for a 1.25 inch albino it goes for around $50 to $75 so I guess its the money.

But I do like having the really bright yellow fish in my show tank it looks amazing


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

These are not infact the only group in the US. I know atleast 3 people that have them in Southern California. He is selling fry. Furcifer, ill grow em out for you if you promise to buy them for $500 a piece :wink:


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

yes, there are others in the usa.
not alot, but there is starting to see fry show up.
2 bags of pairs just went for $6 each at a local club in socal.


----------



## Tanganyika Boy (Mar 7, 2006)

Is it harder to breed Cypri kitumba albino? The price of this species is much expensive than those normal Cyprichromis Letopsoma.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

albino of any species tend to be a bit weaker and a bit harder to breed.
not alot of people have these fish.
albino of most species usually cost more.
i'd say in about a year or so the cost will lower to about twice the cost of normal cyps once more people are breeding them.

albino paracyps still run about twice the cost of regular paracyps and they been around for along time.


----------

